# Frame support mod



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Saw this on another forum thought it was post worthy
http://www.nyrocatv.com/techtip.cgi?viewcat=4&viewtopic=328


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i have heard of this before. but dont know alot about it.


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

People use wood, steel, and aluminum to line the frame. The object is to keep the frame from denting or creasing. Once they dent or crease, the structural integrity dramatically weakens. You can also use an aluminum skid plate for the same purpose, but it traps mud and debris between it and the frame.


----------



## Swampgriz (Feb 27, 2010)

How much weight do you think that adds to the quad?


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

good question. ??


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

I may be wrong, but I believe it is a little over 15 pounds. The UHMW one is 8.8 pounds and fills the frame nicely. It is also solid all the way through. That is what I used in mine. Other than that, what Coker said.


----------



## extreme750 (Jun 22, 2009)

I just did a frame mod from ATR and it wasn't a easy job even with my frame being perfect, but i hope this protects me from any future abuse.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Do they still have this issue ? or has it been taken care of by Can am ? Got a buddy looking at getting a new Bike and he was just wondering what issue's the Can ams are having


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

GM uses the same principle in alot of thier performace cars. Under my old Camaro, because it was a T-bar (and for you kids, look that up....poor mans convertable) and 5sp, there was a support runing along side the driveshaft to support the body from flexing when you were givin' her.


----------

